# My custom 30's colson



## z-bikes

This is bike I built for the RatRod Bikes buildoff. It's more of a custom than a Rat so I thought I'd post a couple of pictures here.

Started with this:






Ended up with this:





A few detail pictures:


----------



## robertc

I looked at the before photo and then the after photos and all I could say is WOW. Great job and a very cool bike that is "ride on"


----------



## panther boy

*colson*

Beautiful-----


----------



## scrubbinrims

A lot of choice parts on that bike and dollar for dollar, your bike packs quite a punch.
I especially like the way you doubled up on the twinflex fork and the chrome against that green really pops.
Chris


----------



## fordsnake

SWEET BIKE!   But you might want to attached that brake...for some stopping power


----------



## balboa732

Love the bike! great job. what did you do with the old truss rods? want to sell them?


----------



## MartyW

Very Nice!


----------



## JoePasta

Very nice looks great!!!!  Really like that color green.


----------



## serg

Thought out every detail. Nice bike!


----------



## z-bikes

balboa732 said:


> Love the bike! great job. what did you do with the old truss rods? want to sell them?




I'm keeping all of the original parts in case I decide to go back to original at some point.


----------



## z-bikes

fordsnake said:


> SWEET BIKE!   But you might want to attached that brake...for some stopping power




Done.


----------



## jackomeano

Sweet.   How does it RIDE?


----------



## kngtmat

Wow, I love that springer.


----------



## bobcycles

*woah!*

That thing looks evil.  Like a vicious concrete devouring monster!!!   Looks like it's ALIVE! ........  IT'S ALI-I-I-I-I-VE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bitchin man!


----------



## z-bikes

jackomeano said:


> Sweet.   How does it RIDE?





Rides good but it is a pedal scraper on corners.


----------



## rustyrelicks

How sweet it is ... way cool bike !


----------



## Monark52

Did you win the build off? If not, you should have! I love the head badge! Is it painted or powder coated?


----------



## schwinning! at the disco

Wow, what a transformation! Pretty colours. :3


----------



## CAT341

Very nice work.  Powder or paint?  What size is the rear tire?


----------



## z-bikes

Monark52 said:


> Did you win the build off? If not, you should have! I love the head badge! Is it painted or powder coated?




It's a water transfer decal.


----------



## z-bikes

CAT341 said:


> Very nice work.  Powder or paint?  What size is the rear tire?




Right out of a Rustoleum can!


----------



## spokesman

*Custom Colson*

Thats got to be one of the ugliest awkward  looking bikes I've seen!

Liked it better wneh it was all "white"


----------



## wooleyfest

*dude*

that bike is alsome, kicks butt


----------



## hotrodbob

i love every thing about this bike


----------



## 1959firearrow

Where did you get those knock off style wing nuts for the front wheel? I need a set or two


----------



## twjensen

Wow great color combo, great job...


----------



## mazdaflyer

Very nice work!!!


----------



## Moisstink

*Very cool ride*

Where did you score the handle bars?  Those have to be custom fab.


----------



## REC

*Beautiful!*

First, thanks for posting and sharing this bike. I have the same frame done in a different fashion, and it was a mystery to me as to the manufacturer. The seller I bought it from was clueless and the bike had a Schwinn Planes and Trains badge on it. As it was drilled for that badge, I used another with the same drilling to have something on the head tube. Now I know what I should have been looking for (Colson). 

You have solved the mystery.

This bike is wild, and I love what you came up with.

REC


----------

